# iPad sound problem --> dictionary pronunciations



## Drtomas

I have an iPad2.  When I click the speaker icon to hear how a word is pronounced, it does not work.  I have the volume turned to max.  Any ideas on how to get that function of the dictionary to work?


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for the report.  Can anybody else confirm this problem?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

On my ipad1 the audio clips work no problem


----------



## fsabroso

Well ... I don't have an iPad  ; but I have an iPhone (3G) , if they are similar, just let you know it works fine


----------



## nikita74

I have an ipad 2 and I'm experiencing the same problem as Drtomas... the word pronunciation tool doesn't work.


----------



## maria carla

Recently me too I have audio problem with wordreference but on my laptop, I don`t know what happen because is* the only side that doesn`work.
*Do you Know or find any solution? Please contact me.
Thanks.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

maria carla said:


> Recently me too I have audio problem with wordreference but on my laptop, I don`t know what happen because is* the only side that doesn`work.
> *Do you Know or find any solution? Please contact me.
> Thanks.


Maybe you should at least tell us what your problem is, don't you think? 
Contattami pure via PM se puoi descrivermi nel dettaglio il tuo problema

http://forum.wordreference.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=1513


----------



## mkellogg

A problem with your laptop?  That is different from an iPad problem.  I suggest installing Quicktime. that often works.

Mike


----------



## maria carla

Hi Mike,
Quick Time is already installed for quite some time, I Know that most of the audio file online are downloaded with this program. Anyways I solved the problem by following the advice of Paulfromitaly, I changed browser and everything is back as it was before.
Thanks for your help.
Take care


----------

